# first set of chisels



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

since i am back at college now and i got 18 hours a week of the wood shop, we got lectured on all the hand tools we would need. i am grateful i got a couple planes already. so today i went out and bought 4 swiss made chisels. and 3 water stones to sharpen and hone them. i made the mistake of picking up a lee nielson chisel, really wanted them but for 300 dollars for 5 and the kinda short handles i passed them up.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Jake
What school are you attending in NJ for woodworking?

Former NJ resident
John


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

johnjf0622 said:


> Hi Jake
> What school are you attending in NJ for woodworking?
> 
> Former NJ resident
> John


actually john go to rochester institue of technology in new york for woodworking


----------



## whirichardson (Aug 29, 2008)

I've seen advice on starting with a set of Marples or same price/quality. When you get good with those then you'll know which chisels you end up using most and then buy the better quality ones. That way you don't drop $$$ on an expensive set when you end up only using 3 -4 of then all the time. 

I have a buddy that graduated RIT for EE though.


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

Sandvik is good.

M.


----------



## greyhall (Sep 26, 2008)

I have found the Lee Valley chisels to be excellent. They hold an excellent edge but they are not the best choice if you plan to do much dovetail work as the side bevels are not the best for that task. I have also found the Footprint chisels to be really good.


----------

